
Is ISIS actually related to Islam? - InternetDude
http://istanaislam.tumblr.com/post/143684802595/isis-didnt-originated-from-islam-debunked-once
======
greenyoda
_" As far as I know, the original name of this terrorism entity is in Arabic.
So why must you you focus, highlights and link it to Islam?."_

From Wikipedia:

 _" The group has referred to itself as the Islamic State (الدولة الإسلامية
ad-Dawlah al-Islāmiyah) or IS ever since it proclaimed a worldwide caliphate
in June 2014"_[1]

So _they_ call themselves the "Islamic State" in Arabic, and thus _they 're_
the ones who are focusing on Islam. Others are just accurately translating
their name.

[1]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_...](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Islamic_State_of_Iraq_and_the_Levant)

------
visarga
Let's put it this way: could ISIS actually function without Islam? If you
think it can't, then it's related to Islam. And I think the OP should at least
try to say to what is ISIS related and why.

I file this under the No true Scotsman fallacy.

